# Berlusconi: "Vendere il Milan è come vendere la mia infanzia"



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

*Berlusconi: "Vendere il Milan è come vendere la mia infanzia"*

Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_

Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*







Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio"_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2015)

Preferirei avesse detto "aver venduto il Milan per me è stato come cedere un pezzo di cuore........", comunque.....

quella del padre che lo portava allo stadio mi sembra di averla già sentita....


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2015)

Basta è finita , se gli un valore affettivo è finita ..

Consideriamo sempre che è un milionario pluri che non ha " bisogno " dei soldi della cessione .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata*"_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



*Dichiarazioni aggiornate*


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2015)

Non so come interpretare questa dichiarazione, mi auguro non cambi nulla ma sia solo il suo ennesimo teatrino per far vedere il suo attaccamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata*"_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Mah.. a me sembra tanto di "cerco qualcuno che mette soldi ma allo stesso tempo io comando"

Non so voi, ma non ci libereremo mai di sto qui..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata*"_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Solo io vedo una stilettata a Mr Bee? "Non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata..." 

Go China, go!

Edit: infatti anche la Gazzetta ora titola: "Berlusconi duro contro Mr Bee"


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Solo io vedo una stilettata a Mr Bee? "Non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata..."
> 
> Go China, go!
> 
> Edit: infatti anche la Gazzetta ora titola: "Berlusconi duro contro Mr Bee"



Vabbè la Gazzetta ormai porta avanti la crociata cinese e non aspetta altro per sparare contro Bee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2015)

Quindi capendo la psicologia del nano la storia del atteggiamento di Bee non gli era piaciuta veramente ...

Ma per me come in effetti ha già dichiarato ai suoi ... Lui vuole vendere ai cinesi


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio.E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, *non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata*_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Chiaro segno che Mr Bee non è piaciuto,visto che la cordata cinese a differenza di Bee sta portando avanti la trattativa con molta discrezione


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2015)

Cavoli tuoi caro Silvio, se era tanto importante, non la portavi sul lastrico e ormai all'orlo del fallimento calcistico, ma cercavi di godertela investendo di anno in anno. 

Anch'io comunque ho notato una frecciatina a Bee, secondo me la cessione del Milan è già fatta, la annuncerà dopo le elezioni cercando nel frattempo di raccattare qualche voto dagli allocchi che credono alle ultime voci di mercato pensando che il "presidentissimo" sia tornato


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Solo io vedo una stilettata a Mr Bee? "Non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata..."
> 
> Go China, go!
> 
> Edit: infatti anche la Gazzetta ora titola: "Berlusconi duro contro Mr Bee"



Eh anche a me, però poteva anche essere una cosa detta in generale senza riferimenti.

Comunque parole che semplicemente confermano le sensazioni, non si sa in che modo ma qualcosa succederà.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Solo io vedo una stilettata a Mr Bee? "Non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata..."
> 
> Go China, go!
> 
> Edit: infatti anche la Gazzetta ora titola: "Berlusconi duro contro Mr Bee"




Stilettata è riduttivo.
Un siluro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli.*"_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



*Aggiunte dichiarazioni importantissime!!!*


----------



## koti (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata*"_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.


Frecciatina a Bee, abbastanza palese.
Per me ha già venduto.


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiunte dichiarazioni importantissime!!!*



ha venduto.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli.*"_
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Bene la parte in rossa.. levati dalle palle grazie.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2015)

up


----------



## neversayconte (9 Maggio 2015)

fanno ben sperare queste dichiarazioni. speriamo che nel giro di un mese ci sia l'ufficialità.


----------



## Basileuon (9 Maggio 2015)

Comunque ragazzi quando dice che la sua famiglia non ha più la possibilità di spendere nel Milan non dice una cosa così stupida... è vero che ha un patrimonio di svariati miliardi, ma è anche vero che non ha più la liquidità da quando ha pagato la multa per Mondadori e nel calcio si immette liquidità non beni immateriali


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2015)

Frecciatissima a Mr Bee.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2015)

Qualcuno che ha sottomano Sky Sport riferisca per favore cosa stanno dicendo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ha sottomano Sky Sport riferisca per favore cosa stanno dicendo.



Assolutamente niente


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi capendo la psicologia del nano la storia del atteggiamento di Bee non gli era piaciuta veramente ...
> 
> Ma per me come in effetti ha già dichiarato ai suoi ... *Lui vuole vendere ai cinesi*



Io mi auguro che abbia già venduto (in parte) ai cinesi e potrebbe essere così, se i giochi non sono ancora fatti sarà dura iniziare decentemente la prossima stagione


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2015)

è chiaramente una frecciata a mr bee, però non capisco allora che senso ha fare quelle dichiarazioni insieme a bee davanti i giornalisti, dicendo che era una persona seria ecc ecc. Questo è pazzo, cambia idea ogni giorno.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che abbia già venduto (in parte) ai cinesi e potrebbe essere così, se i giochi non sono ancora fatti sarà dura iniziare decentemente la prossima stagione



Le foto con le firme tra Mr. Pink e APEC, in presenza di Miss Wang and Richard Lee, indicano che un pre-accordo c'è già.

Foto simili con Bee non le abbiamo viste.



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Assolutamente niente




Ah ecco.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è chiaramente una frecciata a mr bee, però non capisco allora che senso ha fare quelle dichiarazioni insieme a bee davanti i giornalisti, dicendo che era una persona seria ecc ecc. Questo è pazzo, cambia idea ogni giorno.



Specchietto per le allodole.


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è chiaramente una frecciata a mr bee, però non capisco allora che senso ha fare quelle dichiarazioni insieme a bee davanti i giornalisti, dicendo che era una persona seria ecc ecc. Questo è pazzo, cambia idea ogni giorno.



Cinema, teatrini, circo. Sono anni che ne vediamo / sentiamo di tutti i colori


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2015)

Boh, ragazzi. Il sospetto che Bee sia un burattino (manovrato per i cinesi e per le elezioni) si fanno sempre più forti.

Ovviamente, sono solo supposizioni. Sempre alla luce di quanto dichiarato poco fa dal Berlusca. Vedremo come andrà a finire.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] no copia e incolla, leggi il regolamento


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale.*"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo io vedo un messaggio a Bee ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



*Dichiarazioni aggiornate, stavolta però mortifere.*


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dichiarazioni aggiornate, stavolta però mortifere.*


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dichiarazioni aggiornate, stavolta però mortifere.*



Speriamo che si convinca delle offerte. In fondo ha anche scelta tra due proposte.


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che abbia già venduto (in parte) ai cinesi e potrebbe essere così, se i giochi non sono ancora fatti sarà dura iniziare decentemente la prossima stagione





Aron ha scritto:


> Le foto con le firme tra Mr. Pink e APEC, in presenza di Miss Wang and Richard Lee, indicano che un pre-accordo c'è già.
> 
> Foto simili con Bee non le abbiamo viste.



Più che le foto che conosciamo da tempo, ci sono altri segnali che mi fanno sperare che i giochi siano fatti o quasi, pur avendo sempre paura di ciò che può fare il nano


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



Mamma mia, ma levati santo cielo... ma come "se non dovessi vendere"


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...




Il progetto italiano fallo a casa tua.

Via!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



Maledetto nano ridicolo

Ma cosa c'entrano li arabi con il fatto che il Milan non spende 10 millione per un giocatore? Con la gestione di Galliani? Con la mancata espansione del brand a livello internazionale? Con la mancanza di scout adeguati?
Sempre le solite scue ridicole.


----------



## robs91 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dichiarazioni aggiornate, stavolta però mortifere.*



Il Milan tutto Italiano......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



*Dichiarazioni aggiornate in maniera articolata sui capitali arabi.*


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2015)

Insomma, siamo di fatto alle porte di una nuova stagione (qualsiasi club che si rispetti, a maggior ragione dopo un'annata fallimentare, a maggio stà già progettando la nuova stagione), e tutto ancora è in alto mare. Con Bee dev'esserci stata una rottura. I cinesi al momento sembrano una cordata fantasma. 
L'eventualità di una sua permanenza e di un Milan italiano sarebbe una tragedia sportiva vera e propria....


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2015)

Addio Milan


----------



## acm88 (9 Maggio 2015)

Evvai!!! Thiago Silva a san siro.. UP!!!! Ritorno imminente? Magari...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2015)

Dopo queste dichiarazioni mi sento proprio male. Non osera?!


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



Ma solo io vedo come positive queste dichiarazioni? Alla fine è ovvio che non potesse dire 'voglio vendere assolutamente il Milan'.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma solo io vedo come positive queste dichiarazioni? Alla fine è ovvio che non potesse dire 'voglio vendere assolutamente il Milan'.



ma anche io. Ha quasi ammesso che lascia almeno in parte. Che volevamo di più ?


----------



## koti (9 Maggio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma solo io vedo come positive queste dichiarazioni? Alla fine è ovvio che non potesse dire 'voglio vendere assolutamente il Milan'.


Esatto, basta con questo pessimismo dai.
Rispetto al "mi tengo il 51%" è un grandissimo passo in avanti.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Maggio 2015)

> "Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."



Sarebbe un....non so neanche come definirlo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Maggio 2015)

Agghiacciante


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



Spero con tutto il cuore che queste parole stiano a significare che qualcosa di già ben avviato c'è,perchè l'idea che non trovi qualcuno che lo convince e che all'orizzonte si prospetti la succursale scarsa di una nazionale già di per sè penosa mi mette i brividi.
Noto anche io la frecciatina a Bee,ma non riesco ad interpretare in modo univoco le dichiarazioni,perchè quell'uomo cambia idea ogni minuto,e mi aspetto di tutto. Incrocio tutto l'incrociabile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, *quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete*."


Direi che queste dichiarazioni siano eloquenti.


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2015)

Su TL hanno intervistato il vicepresidente del Pavia David Wang,e ha confermato che c'è in corso una trattativa tra il Milan e un gruppo di imprenditori cinesi.Gli hanno anche chiesto se era vero che dietro a Bee c'erano fondi cinesi,e ha detto che a lui non risulta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su TL hanno intervistato il vicepresidente del Pavia David Wang,e ha confermato che c'è in corso una trattativa tra il Milan e imprenditori cinesi



Molto bene!



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*



.


----------



## james (9 Maggio 2015)

Sarà perche ho vissuto in pieno i tempi della doppia retrocessione, o perche ricordo perfettamente come eravamo messi quando questa società è stata rilevata (aula di tribunale) che non condivido i tanti messaggi di astio nei confronti di Berlusconi, spero che chi acquista faccia solo la metà.....sarei contento


----------



## Dapone (9 Maggio 2015)

Inizio a pensare che anche la prossima stagione è già andata a farsi benedire [edit]

[MENTION=291]Dapone[/MENTION] non inserire più parole censurate da asterischi

http://www.milanworld.net/linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti-vt1111.html


----------



## malos (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...


Quello che dice in campagna elettorale conta zero. Io non mi preoccupo a giugno sapremo di preciso come stanno le cose.


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



Beh dai possiamo essere, sempre cautamente, ottimisti


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2015)

Sky Sport vergognosa.
Hanno riportato solo metà delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (dicendo pure che fosse il discorso integrale) tagliando tutti i riferimenti a Mr. Bee.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sky Sport vergognosa.
> Hanno riportato solo metà delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi (dicendo pure che fosse il discorso integrale) tagliando tutti i riferimenti a Mr. Bee.



quelli di sky sono i primi a volere il male del milan, basta vedere le domande che fanno a galliani nel prepartita


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Quello che dice in campagna elettorale conta zero. Io non mi preoccupo a giugno sapremo di preciso come stanno le cose.



Si ma proprio perchè è in campagna elettorale che sono parole importanti,io mi sarei aspettato parole diverese tipo non vendo etc,invece per la prima volta ammette che non ce la fa da solo a mantenere il Milan


----------



## Giangy (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...


È una presa in giro vero? Perché se così fosse ciao Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, interuvistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



Usa il Milan in campagna elettorale come previsto. Non resta che attendere il 31.


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Usa il Milan in campagna elettorale come previsto. Non resta che attendere il 31.



Perchè scusa,dire che non ce la fai io lo vedo come un segnale di resa,non parole che ti portano voti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Perchè scusa,dire che non ce la fai io lo vedo come un segnale di resa,non parole che ti portano voti



Dice anche che potrebbe non vendere nella seconda intervista.
Ma il senso e' che continua a parlare della cessione in modo doloroso come se fosse una scelta difficilissima quando per me ha gia' venduto. Vuole far credere che non e' una cosa semplice per uscirne comunque bene dumostrando che ha lottato fino alla fine. Ma in realta' ha gia' deciso e concluso.
Intendevo questo.


----------



## cremone (9 Maggio 2015)

Se non altro ha detto che vende


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su TL hanno intervistato il vicepresidente del Pavia David Wang,e ha confermato che c'è in corso una trattativa tra il Milan e un gruppo di imprenditori cinesi.Gli hanno anche chiesto se era vero che dietro a Bee c'erano fondi cinesi,e ha detto che a lui non risulta.



questa è una buonissima notizia, anche perchè riportata da qualcuno che dovrebbe sapere come stanno realmente le cose, non come i vari giornalai che da 1 mese a questa parte sparano ipotesi.
io nelle dichiarazione del nano vedo una frecciata a Bee e una possibile conferma dei cinesi considerato il potenziale enorme che hanno dietro. Speriamo.... ormai manca 1 altro mese


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*




"Se non vendo, il progetto è avere la squadra di soli italiani",allora la trattativa per Dybala confermata anche dallo stesso Zamparini,come la dovremmo interpretare?Non è che ha già venduto?


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2015)

Cmq nel video dice anche "sono disposto a cedere la maggioranza se trovo qualcuno disposto a spendere soldi ogni anno,non uno come Thohir.Moratti ha venduto l’Inter a questo Thohir che non sembra avere la capacità di renderlo protagonista, io cerco chi possa riportare la squadra dove le compete.Noi non siamo più adeguati ai livelli di spesa, basti pensare che il proprietario del Psg immette ogni anno 250 milioni di euro”.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...



Da una parte ti gela il sangue con la crisi "d'amore" verso il Milan... dall'altro lato ammette per la primissima volta come mai ha fatto, che lui non è più adeguato a gestire economicamente una squadra di livello come il Milan. E' un segnale che mai aveva dato e che pure in ottima elezioni è molto strano. Stiamo a vedere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...





ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq nel video dice anche "sono disposto a cedere la maggioranza se trovo qualcuno disposto a spendere soldi ogni anno,non uno come Thohir.Moratti ha venduto l’Inter a questo Thohir che non sembra avere la capacità di renderlo protagonista, io cerco chi possa riportare la squadra dove le compete.Noi non siamo più adeguati ai livelli di spesa, basti pensare che il proprietario del Psg immette ogni anno 250 milioni di euro”.



.


----------



## Renegade (9 Maggio 2015)

Cerca solamente qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan senza contare nulla a livello societario, di modo che Berlusconi, figlia e Galliani possano rimanere in sella e vantarsi di tutto il vantabile. Tale situazione è prospettata verso una minoranza quinquennale o fissa. Questo è ciò che credo io. Quanto alla frecciata, sì c'è stata ma non significa niente. Lui è il primo che prese il Milan per farsi pubblicità. Quanto alle dichiarazioni sugli arabi sono ridicole. Napoli e Roma spendono più di noi in cartellini da anni e fatturano la metà.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq nel video dice anche "sono disposto a cedere la maggioranza se trovo qualcuno disposto a spendere soldi ogni anno,non uno come Thohir.Moratti ha venduto l’Inter a questo Thohir che non sembra avere la capacità di renderlo protagonista, io cerco chi possa riportare la squadra dove le compete.Noi non siamo più adeguati ai livelli di spesa, basti pensare che il proprietario del Psg immette ogni anno 250 milioni di euro”.



Bravo [MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] che hai postato il video.

Ora, vendendo il video, non mi sembra che ci sia nessuna faccettata a Bee. A me sembra che il suo discorso fosse più in generale. Poi ha detto che se c'è qualcuno che investe nella squadra, allora vende pure la maggioranza.. mah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

[/QUOTE]

*Giornalista: "Venderebbe anche la maggioranza?" Silvio: "Beh, se arrivasse qualcuno che sarebbe disposto a spendere ogni anno per un periodo "x" cifre ingenti per riportarci ai massimi livelli... mi sacrificherei. Oggi per essere al livello dei top devi fare investimenti e nessuna famiglia italiana se li può permettere"*


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bravo [MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] che hai postato il video.
> 
> Ora, vendendo il video, non mi sembra che ci sia nessuna faccettata a Bee. A me sembra che il suo discorso fosse più in generale. Poi ha detto che se c'è qualcuno che investe nella squadra, allora vende pure la maggioranza.. mah



Quando dice "sono disposto a cedere la maggioranza se trovo qualcuno disposto a spendere soldi ogni anno",con questa affermazione già esclude Mr Bee,visto che a Mr Bee gli ha detto che non gli vende la maggioranza ma solo il 49 %


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cerca solamente qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan senza contare nulla a livello societario, di modo che Berlusconi, figlia e Galliani possano rimanere in sella e vantarsi di tutto il vantabile. Tale situazione è prospettata verso una minoranza quinquennale o fissa. Questo è ciò che credo io. Quanto alla frecciata, sì c'è stata ma non significa niente. *Lui è il primo che prese il Milan per farsi pubblicità.* Quanto alle dichiarazioni sugli arabi sono ridicole. Napoli e Roma spendono più di noi in cartellini da anni e fatturano la metà.



No, ha detto che venderebbe a uno che voglia rendere il Milan vincente e_ non solo per farsi pubblicità_. Se uno rende il Milan vincente può prendersi la pubblicità che vuole.

Almeno non campa più la scusa della crisi, ma ammette che è la propria famiglia a non poter più investire come fanno gli arabi o altri. Ma allora il fair-play finanziario?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> No, ha detto che venderebbe a uno che voglia rendere il Milan vincente e_ non solo per farsi pubblicità_. Se uno rende il Milan vincente può prendersi la pubblicità che vuole.
> 
> Almeno non campa più la scusa della crisi, ma ammette che è la propria famiglia a non poter più investire come fanno gli arabi o altri. Ma allora il fair-play finanziario?


Col FFP ti becchi una multa. Ma quando hai centinaia di milioni da spendere sai quanto ti frega di una sanzione della UEFA?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Giornalista: "Venderebbe anche la maggioranza?" Silvio: "Beh, se arrivasse qualcuno che sarebbe disposto a spendere ogni anno per un periodo "x" cifre ingenti per riportarci ai massimi livelli... mi sacrificherei. Oggi per essere al livello dei top devi fare investimenti e nessuna famiglia italiana se li può permettere"*



A sentirlo il video è comunque importante, perchè mai in passato si è espresso così apertamente e esplicitamente su una cessione anche di maggioranza.
Poi può ovviamente succedere di tutto, possono essere tutte balle così come non esserle, ma i contenuti dell'intervista sono notevoli.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



*Giornalista: "Venderebbe anche la maggioranza?" Silvio: "Beh, se arrivasse qualcuno che sarebbe disposto a spendere ogni anno per un periodo "x" cifre ingenti per riportarci ai massimi livelli... mi sacrificherei. Oggi per essere al livello dei top devi fare investimenti e nessuna famiglia italiana se li può permettere"*[/QUOTE]

Per me questo video gli fa onere.Ci ha fatto vincere e diventare un club che ha fatto storia ,ora ha ammesso di non poterci più mantenere averti livelli e quindi che si farà da parte..con un ma importante ,cedendo solo a chi darà garanzie di portarci ancora a grandi livelli.be io di più ad un presidente non potrei chiedere.
Azzeccato pure il commento a thoir per me...


----------



## Aron (10 Maggio 2015)

Segnalo, per dovere di cronaca, che Sky Sport ha fatto un piccolo passo indietro, riportando le parole di Berlusconi precedentemente omesse, almeno nei titoli di presentazione notturni.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2015)

Ho capito che Berlusconi non venderà a Mister Bee in questo preciso episodio:

Il presidente prende la macchina, e va direttamente lui nell' albergo di Bee, e in mezz' ora lo liquida.

Il classico atteggiamento che avrei anche io con uno con cui:

- Non voglio perdere tempo accogliendolo a casa ecc...

- Non voglio proprio che entri a casa mia.


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho capito che Berlusconi non venderà a Mister Bee in questo preciso episodio:
> 
> Il presidente prende la macchina, e va direttamente lui nell' albergo di Bee, e in mezz' ora lo liquida.
> 
> ...


Eppure Bee parla già da presidente.


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi, intervistato dall'emittente Telenord, ha rilasciato le seguenti dichiarazioni: _"*Vendere questa società per me vuole dire cedere un pezzo di cuore*, in particolare la mia infanzia, quando mio padre mi portava allo stadio. Sono il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. Sono pronto a fare sacrifici per la società. Le mie risorse familiari non sono più adeguate per competere a certi livelli. Purtroppo con l'entrata in scena dei principi arabi i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle, quindi ho deciso di vendere per trovare nel panorama degli investitori qualcuno che possa portare capitali che permettano al Milan di tornare dove gli compete.*"_
> 
> Ancora Berlusconi ai microfoni di Primocanale, ripete le stesse cose dette prima e aggiunge: *"Se non dovessi riuscire a vendere, continuerei con il progetto del Milan tutto italiano, una sorta di nazionale. Nel nostro campionato ci sono troppi stranieri e il tecnico della nazionale è costretto a chiamare gli oriundi."*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cerca solamente qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan senza contare nulla a livello societario, di modo che Berlusconi, figlia e Galliani possano rimanere in sella e vantarsi di tutto il vantabile. Tale situazione è prospettata verso una minoranza quinquennale o fissa. Questo è ciò che credo io. Quanto alla frecciata, sì c'è stata ma non significa niente. Lui è il primo che prese il Milan per farsi pubblicità. *Quanto alle dichiarazioni sugli arabi sono ridicole. Napoli e Roma spendono più di noi in cartellini da anni e fatturano la metà.*



Il solito ricco che piange miseria.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



*Giornalista: "Venderebbe anche la maggioranza?" Silvio: "Beh, se arrivasse qualcuno che sarebbe disposto a spendere ogni anno per un periodo "x" cifre ingenti per riportarci ai massimi livelli... mi sacrificherei. Oggi per essere al livello dei top devi fare investimenti e nessuna famiglia italiana se li può permettere"*[/QUOTE]
Se e ripeto SE fosse vero ciò che sta dicendo significa in soldoni che lascerebbe la maggioranza del Milan a uno che immetta fondi illimitati praticamente ogni anno. In questo modo, visto che lui vuole comunque restare come presidente onorario, diventerà il presidente che ha vinto di più indiscutibilmente nella storia del calcio. In secondo luogo non si attirerebbe l'odio di milioni di milanisti italiani che sono anche elettori... E sappiamo quanto a Berlusconi interessi questo aspetto.


----------



## walter 22 (10 Maggio 2015)

Le solite belle parole da pre-campagna elettorale. A lui del milan non frega niente basti pensare che in questi ultimi anni non c'ha mai messo la faccia mentre stranamente in questo periodo è tornato di nuovo presente a farsi propaganda.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *E cerco qualcuno che immetta capitali nel Milan. Voglio essere prudente, non vendo a chi cerca solo popolarità immediata. *


*

Scusate ma gli "informatissimi" Alciato e Belinazzo hanno commentato questa dichiarazione anti-Bee?*


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Maggio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Le solite belle parole da pre-campagna elettorale.



Detto tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2015)

Di solito si tratta molto meglio qualcosa per cui si tiene veramente.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2015)

Dichiarazione a cuore aperto sincere, per una volta, mi son piaciute e spero davvero ci compri qualcuno che ci prenda a cuore come ha fatto lui per grande parte della sua presidenza.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (11 Maggio 2015)

è la prima volta in 29 anni di presidenza che afferma esplicitamente che il Milan è ufficialmente in vendita.Da imprenditore intelligente e capace qual è,ha finalmente realizzato che continuare a mantenere una squadra in queste condizioni non giova a nessuno

Per quanto riguarda la frecciata a Thoir trovo abbia ragione da vendere... i poveri cugini hanno beccato come presidente l'unico cinese squattrinato


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Giornalista: "Venderebbe anche la maggioranza?" Silvio: "Beh, se arrivasse qualcuno che sarebbe disposto a spendere ogni anno per un periodo "x" cifre ingenti per riportarci ai massimi livelli... mi sacrificherei. Oggi per essere al livello dei top devi fare investimenti e nessuna famiglia italiana se li può permettere"*


Se e ripeto SE fosse vero ciò che sta dicendo significa in soldoni che lascerebbe la maggioranza del Milan a uno che immetta fondi illimitati praticamente ogni anno. In questo modo, visto che lui vuole comunque restare come presidente onorario, diventerà il presidente che ha vinto di più indiscutibilmente nella storia del calcio. In secondo luogo non si attirerebbe l'odio di milioni di milanisti italiani che sono anche elettori... E sappiamo quanto a Berlusconi interessi questo aspetto.[/QUOTE]

Secondo me è per questo che vorrebbe restare con la maggioranza almeno inizialmente, per vedere che tipo di gente ha davanti.


----------

